# Kitten obsessed with my dressing gown!



## Joeyl (Jul 19, 2017)

I have a 10.5 week old female kitten. I've had her since she was 8 weeks. She's very independent, was litter trained when she came home. However, in the last few days she has been obsessed with my fluffy dressing gown. She's trying to nurse on it. Padding, and sucks the fur.
I am assuming she's probably missing mum? Does/has anyone else experience this?
She's off to the vets for her 2nd of her first jabs as she's very small, so I will ask the vet If maybe she's lacking in something?


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

It could be that she is still very young and missing mum. Some kittens/cats are drawn to the fleecy/woolley things and will pad & suckle. I have 2 11 month olds from the same litter, the female loves to pad on soft surfaces still and the male has always been obsessed with a teddy fleece blanket (padding, suckling, purring) he still does it now, but to a lesser extent.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

My Holly is now nearly 3 yrs old and still loves to suckle on my dressing gown! 

Some cats may do this because they are taken away from their mothers too soon (8 weeks was really a bit too young for your little one to leave her mum) but I gather even cats that remain with their mothers for a much longer period sometimes still like to suckle on things. 

As long as she's not swallowing loose fibres from the dressing gown the suckling wont do her any harm and clearly brings her pleasure and comfort. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

My 12 month old kitten loves to suckle on her blanket on her cat bed when she is tired and we've had her since she was 12 weeks and she's always done this. She loves also my fluffy thick blanket that reminds me of her mum's fur, she loves to curl up on that.


----------

